# Harrop Differential cover sale!!!



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

Harrop differential cover sale!!!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We are trying to clear our shelves and make some room for our new products. This sale will be going till the covers are all gone. The sale price on these covers is going to be $370. Get em while they are in stock, we can ship the same day you guys order them. Here is brief description from our website on the covers:

These custom differential covers stabilize the differential mount, reinforce the case, and provide better cooling with increased oil capacity. The factory rear mount is a very poor design. The entire rear cradle and suspension is mounted by two front bushings and one rear. The rear center mount attaches to the cover and is responsible for controlling movement and maintaining pinion angle. This improved rear mount spreads the load out over a greater area by using two bushings, each to the side of the cover. Less differential flex results in minimized wheelhop and quicker response to braking and acceleration. Simple bolt-on installation. NOTE: Although this cover clears OE exhaust, aftermarket exhaust systems may require modification. 

If you guys have any question or want to place an order give us a call at the shop and we can get you all squared away.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Quick install question: when you replace the cover, is it necessary to support the differential with say a jack or jack stand to keep it from falling? I'm considering the upgrade, and want to know what extra steps to take/tools I'll need handy to pull the trigger.


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> Quick install question: when you replace the cover, is it necessary to support the differential with say a jack or jack stand to keep it from falling? I'm considering the upgrade, and want to know what extra steps to take/tools I'll need handy to pull the trigger.


Yes you will need to support the diff. If you have any other questions please let me know.


----------



## blackjerseygto (Oct 12, 2009)

any knowledge of how in the way the slp loudmouth cat back is with this?


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

You will have no problem with the Harrop cover clearing the SLP Loudmouth system. If you have any questios or would like to order one please give me a call.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I will be calling tomorrow tuesday to order.


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

Give us a we only have 6 left.


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

We are officially out of the harrop covers. I want to thank all of you that have purchased one.


----------



## blown goat (Mar 27, 2009)

BMR Sales said:


> Harrop differential cover sale!!!!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


are these covers still available. email me at [email protected]


----------

